# Deposit on rental house



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all. We're being asked for a six month deposit on a rental house. This seems ridiculous to me. Is it normal? I would expect 2 to 3 months at most. Very frustrating trying to find a rental house. Any tips?


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

*Yikes!*

I have been renting in italy for over 5 years, never heard of such a thing!

I know french landlords ask for three months sometimes.

So, like, what happens if your neighbor turns out to be someone who is so agressive and loud you cant sleep or something. Do you have any recourse to get the funds back?

All my rents have been with either nothing down, just pay the first months rent/ or first months rent plus damage deposit plus a contract requiring agency fees / or simply paid month to month beginning end of first month /or one months damage deposit plus first months rent, sometimes with a contract, sometimes not.

Good luck!


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

P.S. The deposit we paid was usually the same amount as one months rent, so it was sort of first month, last month type of thing. 

Usually it is impossible to get the deposite back because they claim that it is for re-advertising and the cleaning of the house. Beware, everybody knows adverts and a house cleaner dont cost that much no matter how much they complain about it. Getting a deposit back usually requires a lawyer.


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks. I agree about the likelihood of seeing the deposit again. Ridiculous amount to ask for. Even if it were being held by a third party it's not justifiable for breakages. I have no doubt we would not see that money again.

Regards.

Sean.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The problem is it's almost impossible to evict somebody. That makes landlords more and more unwilling to rent. You add all the tax increases etc people are going to ask for the moon.


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

We're being asked for two months for other houses which is what I was expecting. The rents seem high though. I suspect they are special rates just for us. In fact we looked at two places this morning which wouls be fine for us, but the rents are about double what I would expect to be paying in the UK. In fact we found one advertised at about half what we were quoted. How do you negotiate? Just tell them what you are prepared to pay?

Sean.


----------



## foremost4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi where are you hoping to rent? We are about to rent our property out.


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Near Sarzana. We've got the hang of negotiating now and are getting reasonable rents offered to us. The deposits are still a bit painful but we're told to just not pay the last few months rent.

Sean.


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

alaric said:


> Near Sarzana. We've got the hang of negotiating now and are getting reasonable rents offered to us. The deposits are still a bit painful but we're told to just not pay the last few months rent.
> 
> Sean.


I have been assured that not paying last months rent is exactly what the italians do too.

When in rome.....


----------

